# A good medieval resource



## skip.knox (Aug 27, 2014)

I just came across this place
Dress, Jewels, Arms and Coat of Arms: Medieval Culture and Self-Representation in the Late Middle Ages

It has fairly extensive essays on medieval arms and armor, on jewelry, clothing, and heraldry. Plenty of illustrations, plus the whole thing is available for download. Thanks, Hungary!


----------



## Shreddies (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for this. The bits I've read so far are very fascinating.


----------



## ALB2012 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks, bookmarked


----------

